# Buying Land



## sason209

I wish to buy approximately 1 acre on which to grow a few vegetables and an orchard as a relaxing hobby (I'm currently limited to a very small area in the back garden) but how do I go about it?

Do I just approach farmers in the area and ask if they would sell me a corner of a field? Seems cheeky!


----------



## sason209

sason209 said:


> I wish to buy approximately 1 acre on which to grow a few vegetables and an orchard as a relaxing hobby (I'm currently limited to a very small area in the back garden) but how do I go about it land for sale Trinidad colorado?
> 
> Do I just approach farmers in the area and ask if they would sell me a corner of a field? Seems cheeky!


thanks in advance


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

sason209 said:


> I wish to buy approximately 1 acre on which to grow a few vegetables and an orchard as a relaxing hobby (I'm currently limited to a very small area in the back garden) but how do I go about it?
> 
> Do I just approach farmers in the area and ask if they would sell me a corner of a field? Seems cheeky!


Consider joining a Master Gardening Group, many have a plot of land they allow members to garden a row or two on.
They usually have larger ornamental gardens & orchards the members take care of jointly. 

Finding 1 acre often is usually sold as part of a subdivision so carefully check deed restrictions and HOA requirements.
Rural areas often have small plots for sale but usually greater than 10 acres and at $25K an acre if decent land

As a landowner and knowing many, I think you will strike out trying to convince someone to sell you an acre of their land. I actually had a guy try to buy an acre once, part of my hay meadow, so he could put a trailer house on it. Didnt happen.


----------



## cobrayakker

One acre to grow vegetables out in the middle of a bunch of large farms would be a lost cause unless it’s surrounded by other vegetable farms. 
Things that are sprayed on commercial grain and cotton crops will kill most vegetables. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atcNick

sason209 said:


> I wish to buy approximately 1 acre on which to grow a few vegetables and an orchard as a relaxing hobby (I'm currently limited to a very small area in the back garden) but how do I go about it?
> 
> Do I just approach farmers in the area and ask if they would sell me a corner of a field? Seems cheeky!


Where are you located?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark

Do your homework. Drive around the areas you would like to locate. Subdivisions often have vacant lots for sale that you might put together. Area lakes are often good places to look for small acreages.

Before this round of skyrocketing inflation, a lot of small acreages were available in my area around Livingston. Now, it isn't going to be cheap...thanks Biden!!


----------



## gulfcoastal

LEASE IT.


----------



## tiger

where are you located ? 832-309-4791 text is best i have plenty


----------

